# Conneaut Breakwalls and another Lake Trout



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Some days I win Some days the fish win ! Today the fish won ! Lost
At least a Dozen steelhead today after the one jump salute ! It was dreary
Windy and rainy which contributed to losing a bunch of fish but I did end up with a couple steelhead , a smallmouth and another Lake Trout ! The coming rain will probably blow the rivers out again !


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

Nice report and pictures, are you inside or outside the breakwall. Are you casting or trollling? What are you using? I am older and dislike fishing in wind and rain, but maybe I need to dress for the weather and get out and fish.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

That's crazy you've got 2!


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Care to share your program? Thanks in advance.


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Steelhauler said:


> Care to share your program? Thanks in advance.


I’m mostly using spoons Little Cleo’s and KO wobblers but I do use cranks and sticks when they don’t want to hit the spoons or when the water gets into the lower 40’s and 30’s and spoons do not troll well at 1.5 to 1.8 ! I Use Okuma line counters On my 7’ basspro graphite series rods so I always know how far back there running and I can duplicate that with the other rods ! I use 15 pound trilene big game and when using any spoon it’s a must I have a sampo ball bearing swivel ! Water clarity dictates color of lure very clear water
More natural colors blue/chrome green/chrome black / chrome the more cloudy water more brighter colors


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

austjj said:


> Nice report and pictures, are you inside or outside the breakwall. Are you casting or trollling? What are you using? I am older and dislike fishing in wind and rain, but maybe I need to dress for the weather and get out and fish.


Im trolling inside outside even the slip area and it all depends on weather (wind, waves ) and water calarity


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

FishIgo said:


> Im trolling inside outside even the slip area and it all depends on weather (wind, waves ) and water calarity


That's my technique for courting women.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks Fishigo


----------



## E Leigh (Jul 11, 2013)

How will all this rain effect the water and fishing outside the walls? I’m assuming the harbor will be all mud. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E Leigh (Jul 11, 2013)

Also, do some harbors clear up faster than others?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

Nice pics, the water looks great.


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

FishIgo said:


> I’m mostly using spoons Little Cleo’s and KO wobblers but I do use cranks and sticks when they don’t want to hit the spoons or when the water gets into the lower 40’s and 30’s and spoons do not troll well at 1.5 to 1.8 ! I Use Okuma line counters On my 7’ basspro graphite series rods so I always know how far back there running and I can duplicate that with the other rods ! I use 15 pound trilene big game and when using any spoon it’s a must I have a sampo ball bearing swivel ! Water clarity dictates color of lure very clear water
> More natural colors blue/chrome green/chrome black / chrome the more cloudy water more brighter colors


Can you tell me is that a snap swivel ?


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

W


y-town said:


> Can you tell me is that a snap swivel ?


number 2 sampo ball bearing swivel a must with spoons unless you want Line twist


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

FishIgo said:


> W
> 
> number 2 sampo ball bearing swivel a must with spoons unless you want Line twist


Do you have a leader with a snap ?


----------



## SteveG (Oct 7, 2016)

y-town said:


> Do you have a leader with a snap ?


I use blue label seguar fluorocarbon. 15-20 lb for trolling. Always lube when tightening knots. 30# braid main line


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

y-town said:


> Do you have a leader with a snap ?


No leader


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Keep those great reports coming. Wish I could get out too.

You might be losing fish because of the stretch in your line. A mono can work well with stickbaits, but a spoon I would use braid with fluoro leader of 8-10 feet. Minimize stretch and get a better hookset. Maybe even use a snubber between leader and braid to help the fish set the hook. 
Rickerd


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

A snubber wont help with your hook sets...they are used to absorb some of the shock from the fish hitting while using a dipsy, not to take out stretch and set the hook deeper..andceven then if your rigs are set right you should never need a snubber...ive been salmon and steelhead fishing over 30 years and dont ever use a snubber...
If anything change your hooks to a better grade of hook and keep them prickly sharp, that will help more than anything...


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Not sure if I agree, I salmon fish Lake Michigan and over last forty years most I have fished with suggest mono, casting spoons or sticks. The massive strikes and quick runs and direction changes during fight ,,the stretch mono has is beneficial.


----------



## Whitefin (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm with the mono. A properly set drag also makes a big difference. If you can get 2 out of 3 your doing good. We got lucky Monday and with 5/6. Don't discount luck with fishing. Some days you do everything right and still lose to many.


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

E Leigh said:


> Also, do some harbors clear up faster than others?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Conneaut harbor loves to hold the muddy water in and depending on direction of the wind it can disperse this mud out one of 2 gaps in the wall also muddy up the outside of the walls ! i have found that the Ashtabula river will clear up faster than Conneaut


----------



## SteveG (Oct 7, 2016)

We went 4 for 7 on our last trip which was bad for me. I use 30 lb braid to a 6-foot fluorocarbon leader. Trolling spoons mostly. We usually don't lose too many. Also have good smooth drag on my Penn Fierce spinning reels


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

SteveG said:


> We went 4 for 7 on our last trip which was bad for me. I use 30 lb braid to a 6-foot fluorocarbon leader. Trolling spoons mostly. We usually don't lose too many. Also have good smooth drag on my Penn Fierce spinning reels


I have lost more this year than any other year ! They are bigger and fatter this year due to all the baitfish ! And they don’t give up ! It’s hard to keep them on when they jump and your line is in the air all the way to the fish !


----------

